# Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss



## placebo81 (4 März 2008)

Hallo,

meine Schwester hat gestern von der fa intelligence acoreus inkasso ein mahnschreiben bekommen.
die wollen 111€ für eine telekom rechnung aus dem jahr 2003.

als meine schwester dort anrief, wurde sie sehr unverschämt abgewürgt und wusste im nachhinein immer noch nicht um was es eigentlich geht.

hier mal der sachverhalt:

bis ende juni 2003 wohnte meine schwester noch im saarland und hatte dort einen telefonanschluss. diesen hatte sie allerdings rechtzeitig gekündigt und alle rechnungen auch bezahlt.
ab dem 01.07.2003 wohnte sie übergangsweise bei mir.

in meiner wohnung war ein isdn anschluss der telekom incl dsl vorhanden (lief alles auf meinen name).

am 01.09.03 zog meine schwester dann in ihre neue wohnung und liess sich dort auch wieder einen telefonanschluss einrichten (normaler analoger anschluss der telekom).

in der rechnung/mahnung von acoreus sind nun irgendwelche call by call internetverbindungen drauf, die meine schwester im zeitraum zwischen juli 03 und september 03 in anspruch genommen haben soll.
nochmal zur erinnerung, in diesem zeitraum wohnte sie bei mir und dort war ein anschluss auf meinen namen vorhanden...

die rechnung läuft auf eine telefonnummer, die ich (und sie) noch nie im leben gehört habe. wir können also mit dieser rechnung rein garnichts anfangen.

uns wundert desweiteren, wie die fa acoreus darauf kam, das meine schwester bei mir gewohnt hat (sie war dort nie gemeldet)... 

auch das die internetverbindungen von ihrem anschluss in der neuen wohnung stammen ist ausgeschlossen, da sie zu dem zeitpunkt nicht mal einen pc hatte und somit auch nicht ins internet konnte....

es ist auch ausgeschlossen, das die rechnung noch aus ihrer zeit in saarbrücken stammt. die nummer die in der rechnung angegeben ist hat eine stuttgarter vorwahl und desweiteren hat sie ja in der zeit, in der diese internetverbindungen abgerechnet wurden nicht mehr in saarbrücken, sondern bei mir in stuttgart gewohnt....


wie sollen wir am besten auf diese mahnung/rechnung reagieren?

sind im moment ziemlich ratlos....


gruß
patrick


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Ist vermutlich ein Irrtum - einfach aufklären, und es sollte gut sein.

Was sollten die auch gerichtlich zum Vertragsschluss vorlegen, wenn's nichts gibt?


----------



## katzenjens (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Hallo Patrick,

ab und zu gibt es bei diversen Anbietern von Dienstleistungen auch mal falsche Angaben in deren Datenbank. Ich würde solchen Anbietern EINMAL schriftlich drauf hinweisen, dass dort mutmasslich ein Fehler unterlaufen wäre und zusätzlich drauf hinweisen, dass weder ein Vertrag noch eine Zahlungspflicht entstanden ist. Telefonisch über Hotline ist aus mehreren gründen nicht ratsam:
1. Kosten, Zeit, Nerven und Geld
2. Die Mitarbeiter sind nur für "einfache" Fragen ausgebildet
3. Man hat nichts in der Hand

Wenn man schriftlich, am besten per Einwurfeinschreiben, der Sache widersprochen hat, sollten Mahnungen aufhören. Wenn nicht... abheften aber ansonsten ignorieren. Falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, dort ankreuzen, Forderung wird bestritten. Falls Anbieter tatsächlich vor Gericht zieht, wird er sich ne rote Nase holen.

Ähnliches wie es Deiner Schwester passiert ist, habe ich von Mobilfunkkunden gehört, welche bei Neuvertrag eine Nummer bekommen haben, welche schoneinmal an jemand anders vergeben war. Die Neukunden übernahmen unfreiwillig Verträge des Altkunden der Nummer.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass jemand böswillig die Daten deiner Schwester angegeben hat.

Aber egal, was passiert ist, der Fordernde ist in der Nachweispflicht, nicht der Betroffene.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## blowfish (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*



placebo81 schrieb:


> ...meine Schwester hat gestern von der fa intelligence acoreus inkasso ein mahnschreiben bekommen.
> die wollen 111€ für eine telekom rechnung aus dem jahr 2003.



Wenn ich das so sehe, hatte deine Schwester einen Zugang über T-Com. Hatte sie dort auch einen Internetzugang bei T-Online?
In der Zeit wo sie bei dir war, war sie da im Internet, mit ihren Zugangsdaten von T-Online?
Wenn dies der Fall ist, ist es klar wo die Kostennote herkommt. T-Online rechnet über die Telefonnummer ab, die deine Schwester zu der Zeit der Anmeldung hatte, egal über welchen Anschluss ins Netz gegangen wird.


----------



## placebo81 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*



blowfish schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, hatte deine Schwester einen Zugang über T-Com. Hatte sie dort auch einen Internetzugang bei T-Online?
> In der Zeit wo sie bei dir war, war sie da im Internet, mit ihren Zugangsdaten von T-Online?
> Wenn dies der Fall ist, ist es klar wo die Kostennote herkommt. T-Online rechnet über die Telefonnummer ab, die deine Schwester zu der Zeit der Anmeldung hatte, egal über welchen Anschluss ins Netz gegangen wird.




oh wow, das geht ja fix hier mit den antworten. erstmal danke an alle.

nein meine schwester hatte in saarbrücken damals keinen internetzugang bei der telekom. in der zeit als sie bei mir wohnte war sie auch nicht im internet.

sie wüsste wahrscheinlich nicht mal, wo sie ihre zugangsdaten hätte eingeben müssen (wenn sie denn welche gehabt hätte). hatte schon immer nen router mit integriertem modem und um den zu konfigurieren fehlt ihr der nötige sachverstand.   

ich halte das ganze irgendwie für eine abzocke. meine schwester hatte in der zeit als sie bei mir wohnte garantiert keinen eigenen anschluss mehr. das wäre ja schon technisch garnicht möglich gewesen, da in der wohnung ja mein eigener anschluss aktiv war.


was ich ja auch irgendwie der hammer finde, ist die tatsache das die mit der forderung jetzt nach fast 5 jahren ankommen. ist das nicht schon verjährt??
vor allem haben die leute von acoreuse am telefon wohl behauptet, das sie meine schwester schon x-mal angeschrieben hätten unter ihrer aktuellen adresse. meine schwester hat aber gestern das erste mal einen brief dieser firma in der hand gehabt...
desweiteren waren die wohl wirklich unverschämt und haben in bester "abzockermanier" gleich mit gerichtlichen schritten gedroht.
ich denke ein seriöses inkassounternehmen mit einer unbestreitbaren forderung würde anders vorgehen.
acoreuse versucht aus meiner sicht meine schwester durch drohungen zur zahlung zu bewegen und ich denke das werden wir uns auf gar keinen fall gefallen lassen.....

also werden wir jetzt schriftlich der ganzen forderung widersprechen und den sachverhalt aufklären. dann einfach mal abwarten was passiert. richtig??


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Ist das das erste Schreiben dieser Art an Dich gewesen? Forderungen aus dem Jahre 2003 unterliegen womöglich längst der Verjährung.


----------



## blowfish (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

In dem Schreiben von *acoreus inkasso* muss doch hervor gehen in wessen Auftrag die handeln und für wen da gefordert wird. Abgesehen ob schon verjährt oder nicht.


----------



## placebo81 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

also laut meiner schwester ist es das erste schreiben das sie bekommen hat.
acoreus meint zwar, das sie schon zig mal geschrieben haben, aber es kam nie etwas bei meiner schwester an.
ich denke das ist nur eine masche der acoreus. 

vor allem, wenn die forderung schon so alt ist, hätten die doch schon lange nen mahnbescheid machen können oder?

ich habe das schreiben selbst noch nicht gelesen, sondern bisher nur kurz mit meiner schwester telefoniert, weil sie mich eben um rat gefragt hat.

also soweit ich das weiss, sollte die forderung aber schon verjährt sein oder...?


----------



## blowfish (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Es könnte sich auch um einen ähnlichen Fall wie hier beschrieben handeln.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Bitte verklagen lassen.

Und dann zu einem kleinen Anwalt, der Geld braucht. So schlecht, dass der die Verjährung nicht sieht, kann der nicht sein. Und dann kann er leicht und bequem Geld verdienen.

Gönnt doch den Anwälten auch mal was!! :sun:


----------



## placebo81 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Bitte verklagen lassen.
> 
> Und dann zu einem kleinen Anwalt, der Geld braucht. So schlecht, dass der die Verjährung nicht sieht, kann der nicht sein. Und dann kann er leicht und bequem Geld verdienen.
> 
> Gönnt doch den Anwälten auch mal was!! :sun:



wie meinst das jetzt?
einfach mal warten bis die nen mahnbescheid machen und sie dann auf den kosten sitzen lassen, weil das ganze eh verjährt ist??


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Frag deinen Anwalt, er erklärts dir.

Aber du bist auf der richtigen Spur.


----------



## placebo81 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Frag deinen Anwalt, er erklärts dir.
> 
> Aber du bist auf der richtigen Spur.



ich frag einfach meinen prof in rechtswissenschaft. der sollte mir das auch beantworten können denk ich


----------



## drboe (6 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ab und zu gibt es bei diversen Anbietern von Dienstleistungen auch mal falsche Angaben in deren Datenbank


Ja, machmal fragt man sich aber dennoch, wie das, was da passiert, passieren kann. Ein Telekommunikationsanbieter, dessen Name der einer Schusswaffe ist , hat sich bei einem Bekannten zum 2. Mal den "Scherz" geleistet, seinen Umsatz für eine Hamburger Telefonnummer einem Dienstleister in Frankfurt in Rechnung zu stellen. Wie kann sich die Adresse etc für die Rechnungsstellung ändern? Noch dazu zum 2ten Mal? 
Der Betrag würde bei den Belasteten vermutlich nicht einmal ins Gewicht fallen, aber bezahlt haben die selbstverständlich nicht. Nachdem das aufgeklärt wurde, der falsche Rechnungsempfänger hat einfach einmal die Rufnummerm für die er zahlen soll, angerufen,  will der Anbieter natürlich das Geld vom richtigen Nutzer/Kunden. Der würde auch zahlen, besteht aber einerseits auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und den monatlichen Rechnungen (u. a. wegen der Steuerabrechnung zum Jahreswechsel). Das kann oder will der Anbieter nicht leisten. Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis sei nicht mehr möglich und man hat - warum auch immer - nur die Möglichkeit eine Rechnung über die gesamte offene Summe zu stellen. So zahlt der Kunde aber nicht. Nun droht man ihm mit der Sperre des Anschlusses. Daran ist komisch, dass der Kunde seit Ende Dezember seinen Anschluß über einen Wettbewerber laufen lässt, was die Drohung eher albern erscheinen lässt. Ob die "schnellen Schützen" wohl wissen, was sie tun?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung für nie vorhandenen Telefonanschluss*

Guten Tag,

wir recherchieren momentan zum Thema "zu hohe Telefonkosten" und suchen nach Telekom Kunden die davon betroffen sind.
Auch andere Ereignisse die mit der Telekom zu tun haben, interessieren uns. Nach Telefon Abzocken suchen wir jedoch nicht.

Falls Sie oder jemanden kennen der betroffen ist,dann melden Sie sich bei uns.

Sie sollten aus Sachsen,Sachsen Anhalt oder Thüringen kommen.
Kontaktmöglichkeiten bestehen:
- per E-Mail: [ edit]
 - per Telefon:[ edit] 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[ edit] 

_Aufrufe dieser Art nur nach Rücksprache mit den Betreibern_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
_Modinfo_


----------

